# this is for the guys who say no eyes in the red 31"



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

just thought i would post this one trying to upload 6 more this was the medium size one i pulled in a 33" 32" and a bunch of 28-30's the reds where its at


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A common topic that comes up with other walleye fishermen is, "Where do you think the next state record will come from?"

The Red is one of the most common responses I hear.

Nice fish!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice fish! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

There's a reason why they say there's no big eyes in the river...you'll figure out why now that you're letting the secret out. :lol: I quit posting on Sheyenne eyes a loooooong time ago for the same reason.

But, when you're just starting out, it's fun to brag by posting on the web, but when your honey hole becomes the community hole...d'oh!

At any rate...nice fish. :wink:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

:withstupid: I don't catch fish anymore, except when I go to Lake Success!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Damn Chris, you have gotten big since high school!

Nice fish by the way!!!


----------

